
Jessica Livingston's Founders at Work talk at Google - SwellJoe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6hoPw5hItY
======
Leonidas
The book was very well put together. I learned the most from the HotMail guy.

~~~
danielha
During the Q&A;, an audience member asked which of the companies would Y
Combinator jump on board to fund if YC existed at the time. Jessica said it'd
most likely be Hotmail.

------
brett
I don't know if it's wise for Google to be letting YC Partners on campus.

------
mattculbreth
Cool talk. It's a great book, really inspiring.

------
juwo
I could not believe my ears!

Jessica said that on her first visit to Google she was so enamoured by the
free food that she stole 4-5 granola bars in her purse.

When she visited, I am sure she was already a very wealthy woman. Why did she
steal them?

It would be nice if she herself can tell us.

(I shall watch the rest later - but anything that is not juwo-ed, I dont feel
like watching thru).

Update: To all you people who are voting this comment down, -4 points already,
is it wrong that I bring it up?

=------------

Update 2: from <http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=15586>

\----------------

Actually it sounded like a confession and she said 'stealing'. If they are
there for her to take, why hide them in her purse? I am not faulting her at
all for 'taking' the granola bars. I am certain, I might have done the same as
her - but I am unrich and I would have taken them openly, in full view and so
I might be justified - I think.

My comment was solely a wonderment, an observation, that a wealthy millionaire
needed to do that.

I must be the worst communicator - judging from my product (juwo).

Seriously, can you look beyond what was an unpopular comment? I was trying to
understand why an intellectual and financial millionaire from the cream of
society did that.

Do millionaires behave differently, or do they stay the same? Or worse?

~~~
Tichy
Chill out - I haven't watched the video, but if those were free granola bars,
how can you steal them? You can only "steal" them. It is just being cheeky.

